# Red belted Duroc/Hampshire



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking for a Red belted Duroc/Hampshire Gilt or sow for breeding.
Also a Hampshire boar. Put ad on Craigs list yesterday. No calls yet.
I have Duroc/Berkshire boar. Trying to get started with Red belted
Duroc hogs. I have Yorkshire Gilts now.
I asked this question before not sure of the answer. Duroc/Hampshire 
Gilt bred to Duroc/Berkshire boar will some of the pigs be Red belted ?
What is the best combination to get the Red belted Duroc or Red belted 
Hampshire hog ? Any information on this is appreciated.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

gerold said:


> Looking for a Red belted Duroc/Hampshire Gilt or sow for breeding.
> Also a Hampshire boar. Put ad on Craigs list yesterday. No calls yet.
> I have Duroc/Berkshire boar. Trying to get started with Red belted
> Duroc hogs. I have Yorkshire Gilts now.
> ...


Got a call Sunday from fellow 90 miles North of here. He saw my ad on Craigs list. Picked up his Belted Red Duroc/Hampshire boar today. Beautiful boar 8 mos. at 325 lbs. His child used it to breed two Gilts for FFA project. They didn't need the boar any more. Got it at a very reasonable price.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

ooo can we see pictures?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

tailwagging said:


> ooo can we see pictures?


I did take a couple photos of the boar yesterday. I have never posted any pictures on here before. If you can give me info. on how to post pic.here i will.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Gerold, If your close to Topeka,Ks there is a family close to Topeka that raises Duroc/Hamp pigs. We bought some from them a year ago and they were great hogs.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

RW kansas hogs said:


> Gerold, If your close to Topeka,Ks there is a family close to Topeka that raises Duroc/Hamp pigs. We bought some from them a year ago and they were great hogs.


Thank's RW. I will remember that. It is hard to fine these Duroc/Hamp belted hogs around here. Take a little time but i think i will be able to put a fair bunch of these pigs together.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought that a red-belted pig had an interesting look.

What is your intention with obtaining a breeding boar with this color pattern?

Jim


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> I always thought that a red-belted pig had an interesting look.
> 
> What is your intention with obtaining a breeding boar with this color pattern?
> 
> Jim


Right now the boar is breeding my York gilts. 
I suppose i will have to find Duroc gilts to have Red belted pigs.
Maybe you could gave me some advice on what breed gilt would be the 
best to breed with this boar to get the Red belted pigs.
My goal is to have a good group of Red belted Duroc breeding stock.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

gerold said:


> Right now the boar is breeding my York gilts.
> I suppose i will have to find Duroc gilts to have Red belted pigs.
> Maybe you could gave me some advice on what breed gilt would be the
> best to breed with this boar to get the Red belted pigs.
> ...


I'd stick to breeding to a straight Duroc boar were I you. The meat from a Duroc is superior to a Hampshire and many of the crossbreds. I'm afraid you are chasing somethign elusive if you want to produce all red belted pigs.

From a breed standpoint, if there is any white on the animal it can not be a Duroc.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Countrygent51 (Jul 30, 2011)

Every breed started somewhere. They basically created Hereford hogs a couple different times, using a Duroc-Chester-Poland cross and now they breed relatively true. With enough matings over time you could probably get red belted hogs. I wonder how many litters you would need (volume) to be able to select for this trait and get it established? I'm no geneticist, but it seems like red belted offspring occur with some degree of frequency, but to be able to breed for consistent results you might need a pretty big herd and many years.

Sadly, take a look at what constitutes "belts" on many contemporary Hamps and you see how easily such a trait can be bred out of a breed if completely ignored by breeders.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> I'd stick to breeding to a straight Duroc boar were I you. The meat from a Duroc is superior to a Hampshire and many of the crossbreds. I'm afraid you are chasing somethign elusive if you want to produce all red belted pigs.
> 
> From a breed standpoint, if there is any white on the animal it can not be a Duroc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I will see how this works out. 
The other boar i have is a Duroc/Berkshire cross. 
I have 4 meat processors who will take all i can raise from 
the Duroc/Berkshire/Yorkshire cross pigs. Just wanted to
try the Red belted hogs as i like the looks of them.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Countrygent51 said:


> Every breed started somewhere. They basically created Hereford hogs a couple different times, using a Duroc-Chester-Poland cross and now they breed relatively true. With enough matings over time you could probably get red belted hogs. I wonder how many litters you would need (volume) to be able to select for this trait and get it established? I'm no geneticist, but it seems like red belted offspring occur with some degree of frequency, but to be able to breed for consistent results you might need a pretty big herd and many years.
> 
> Sadly, take a look at what constitutes "belts" on many contemporary Hamps and you see how easily such a trait can be bred out of a breed if completely ignored by breeders.


Thanks for the input. Taking all the information i can get on this subject.
May have to assign a different name to these pigs. :- )


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I would try a Hamp gilt and go from there. Your Duroc/Berk cross boar is as close to the best pork a man can make with cross breeding. there is a big hog farm in Mo that raises Duroc/Berk cross for market hogs, Cant think of the name but they did a study on the pork and its the best a man can cross.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

RW kansas hogs said:


> I would try a Hamp gilt and go from there. Your Duroc/Berk cross boar is as close to the best pork a man can make with cross breeding. there is a big hog farm in Mo that raises Duroc/Berk cross for market hogs, Cant think of the name but they did a study on the pork and its the best a man can cross.


I will be looking at Hamp Gilts and Hamp/Duroc Gilts for awhile until i can
find one that looks good. My Duroc/Berk boar i have came from Truline
Genetics. Richards, Mo. That's close to the Kansas border. They raise 
organic pork and beef there also. Very big family operation. You may want to
contact Everett about organic feed for your hogs he may know a place close to you that has it. Email: [email protected]

Organic feed does cost quite a bit more than non-organic.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

gerold said:


> .......They raise
> organic pork and beef there also. .......


When did the Forkner's become Organic Certified?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazy J said:


> When did the Forkner's become Organic Certified?


I do not have that info.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking through old threads... My boar is a "red hamp" I found a gilt with similar markings but no idea what her breeding is. First litter 8 piglets, 4 were red belties. Second litter 16 piglets, 9 red belties. Some were all red a few were spotted. Can't wait till the 3rd litter in a few months. On a side note my bull is a red Belted Galloway. We love red belties!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

gerold said:


> I did take a couple photos of the boar yesterday. I have never posted any pictures on here before. If you can give me info. on how to post pic.here i will.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.


Gerold, do you have a cell phone that has a camera on it? How did your breedings turn out with these?


----------



## Hooba39 (Feb 16, 2010)

gerold said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will see how this works out.
> The other boar i have is a Duroc/Berkshire cross.
> I have 4 meat processors who will take all i can raise from
> the Duroc/Berkshire/Yorkshire cross pigs. Just wanted to
> ...


I have a Duroc/Berk cross boar as well, when bred to one of my F2 York/Duroc/Hamp sows they'll always throw a couple red belted piglets/litter if that helps any? I did keep a couple for breeding stock because they were such nice looking gilts, 1st litters will be in about a month. I really shouldn't have kept them for breeders because even though I bred them to my purebred Berk boar I'm afraid heterosis will start moving backwards....they were so cute though hahahaha.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

WildRoots said:


> Looking through old threads... My boar is a "red hamp" I found a gilt with similar markings but no idea what her breeding is. First litter 8 piglets, 4 were red belties. Second litter 16 piglets, 9 red belties. Some were all red a few were spotted. Can't wait till the 3rd litter in a few months. On a side note my bull is a red Belted Galloway. We love red belties!


I couldn't fine any like i wanted so i went with the Hereford breed. 
Where do you live. I would be interested in one of your red belted Gilts. 

Best
Gerold.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

HerseyMI said:


> Gerold, do you have a cell phone that has a camera on it? How did your breedings turn out with these?


Still looking for a red belted Hamp/Duroc.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in central New York, south of Syracuse. Just had a litter this morning 4 are red belties, not sure of sex yet. 9 in the litter. So cute


----------



## gwis (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a red belted sow that is at least 3/4 duroc. Bred her to my full duroc boar and only had 2 belted pigs out of a litter of 10. So the belt does stay even after several generations next litter due the end of March and will see how many she has this time. The rest of the litter were red with black spots with a couple being a chocolate red if that makes sense.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a chocolate red and red beltie gilts bred to my "red hamp" (pretty sure he has tamworth in his background). They should farrow in a couple weeks. Eventually I would like to introduce Duroc genetics, while still keeping my red belts.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

WildRoots said:


> I have a chocolate red and red beltie gilts bred to my "red hamp" (pretty sure he has tamworth in his background). They should farrow in a couple weeks. Eventually I would like to introduce Duroc genetics, while still keeping my red belts.


http://www.thekuhnfamilyfarm.com/our-pastured-pigs.html

Link above has a breed he calls Tam-Roc pigs.

I think he started with a Hamp/Duroc cross(not for sure) to get the red-belted pig. 
Than crossed them with the Tam boar.

Best,
Gerold.

P.S. Farm is located in Pa. usa.
P.S. 2. Farm has a very interesting web page.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Great web site, and good looking pigs. ^^ thanks for the link!


----------

